# CLOMID 2WW...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

VICKILOU 28TH DECEMBER  

LEECI 1ST JANUARY  

GIZMO123  

DJS 4TH JANUARY   

MINXY 6TH JANUARY  

NIKKI_MOUSE  7TH JANUARY  

SWEETPEAPODDER 8TH JANUARY  

B3NDY 14TH JANUARY  

BEVTAYLOR 14TH JANUARY  

FLOWERPOT 31ST JANUARY  

   ​


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, not due to test til the 12th but I am having funny symptoms!!

My boobs have been killing me since Thursday - the are normally a bit tender but not normally this bad.  Plus I have been feeling a bit sicky.  

I am trying to think back to this time last year when I was on clomid for the very first time and can't remember the symptoms!!  This month was my first on clomid since June so I am wondering if it it jus the clomid working its way back into my system!!  Any ideas

Veronica


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Vb,
we are on the same day!
I feel really rough too, went to bed at 5pm with shooting pains on right hand side, headache, muscle ache and feeling sick (oh and the wind, oh my god! )
i tossed and turned(moaning most of the night.) Dh well fed up with me! 

Anyway, they are all symtoms of Clomid and all symtoms of pregnancy aswell,
So in answere to your question, "we could be pregnant" or "the clomid is being a b**ch"   
Lets just try and remain really positive! 

Im going to my local spirital church tonight and they have a guest "clairvoiant" so let see if she has any news for me? 

Is your belly really bloated, and do you have same symtoms as me?


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Tested today - BFN but no af yet - here's hoping that there is some good news for us clomid chicks at Xmas - seems ages since we had some BFPs to celebrate - it would cheer me up to hear some good news from some of you!

Alison
x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Alison,
Fingers crossed that you dont bump into that AF witch! 
when is it due?
Im in a funny one today (a bit prickly, DH says ) cant be bothered to answere the phone or go out or anything, i was the same yesterday! ill be fine when im back to work.


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Natalie - SNAP!  My tummy is v bloated and I am prickly too!!!!  How weird!!

Trying to cheer myself up now by putting all my Christmas decs up!!  Too early I know - but I prob won't be in the mood next week if AF comes.

Let me know how it goes with the clairvoyant!

Veronica


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

even more spooky......im putting my decs up too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Well first cycle of 100mg over for me....  just showed up. I'd been waiting for her really, had sore (.)(.) for a week, bloated and sicky. I think I might take another break and concentrate on losing weight for a couple of months, that might help.  Will speak to GP anyway.

Good luck to all those still waiting to test  

LoL
xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oh Kerry hun   I'm so sorry wicked  got you...
take care
Natasha


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

Bad bad bad 

  
take care
Vickilouxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry to all of you who got their AF      

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone still waiting     

Suzie, can you put me down for 29th December, although I dont know why i'm bothering!


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Please can I be added for 12th December....why does that seem like such a long way away.....??!!    to you all girls, we can do it!!!!

Emma xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mintball - thats only next Monday hun.....   

good luck to all testing soon


Sarah


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

I know sarah....just feels like a zillion light years away.....!!!

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm with you mintball....I keep seeing my ticker & if I still had 28 day cycles I'd be testing soon but gotta wait til next Sunday !! I've got a work Xmas lunch on Monday (that goes on all afternoon) so if I get the dreaded AF I shall be drowning my sorrows that's for sure (and all food/drink paid for so the wine will be flowing !)

Fingers crossed we all have to remain sober for Xmas/New Year & beyond  

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

here's hoping Minxy - I won't mind giving up the sherry!    

     good luck to you all.......and why don't 2WW fly by like holidays  and weekends do?

Sarah


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

I think it's because (for me anyway Sarah) we are analysing every single twinge, feeling, symptom that goes on in every hour of every day in the 2ww.....so it feels light a flippin lifetime!!!!!!!!!!!   

Emma xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Dropping out of this month - AF arrived today  
Only upside is that according to the zillions of stats I keep, I won't ov this month until after Boxing day so I'll be able to drink my champagne after all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry Sweetpea  ...can't believe the evil b!tch got another one of us...enjoy your Xmas champers


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

JUST POPPED IN TO WISH ALL YOU TESTERS LOADSA LUCK 

SO SORRY SWEETPEA THAT AF GOT YOU THIS TIME  KEEP GOING SWEETHEART


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh I hate the   sorry she got you sweetpea enjoy a drink over Xmas!  

Come on we need some     


       all those waiting to test (including me  )


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

of a   - sorry it's not a goer for you this month Kerry and sweetpea - make the most of the drinking over Xmas! (though my consultant reckons I shouldn't full stop - WHATEVER!)

We need some more   vibes!

S
XX


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi 

Please can I be added to the list.  I have to wait until the 10th (although am pretty sure  will have arrived by then).  

Wishing you all heaps of  !!

H x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Count me out for this month, I've started spotting brown (tmi sorry) and this always leads to af within a few days.  

Big time disappointed, third lot of clomid here I come...

Emma xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry bout that mintball - but remember it aint over til the fat   arrives!

S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Mintball and Sweetpea

Sorry to see that OBB got you.    

Treat yourselves well.

Love Jaffa xx


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope your all well, I haven't posted on here for a month or so as I've been really busy at work.  I'm due to test on Sunday 11th Dec so can you add me to the list.

I'm really trying to keep at least one foot on the ground today as I've had a slight pinkish bleed today and are kinda hoping its an implantation bleed as its about the right time.

I've been feeling rough all week  , my tummy is bloated my boobs are heavy and sore I feel so sick.  Its not fair that the side effects of clomid are those of pregnancy too!   

Part of me is always looks at these symptoms with hope and excitement but also there is the side of me that keeps coming up with the reasons I feel like this:- I've had a bad cold and cough this month.

4 more sleeps (or should I say sleepless nights) to go to test date thats if I don't give in and the   get me.  Its soooooo tempting.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Mintball...sorry looks like wicked  is on her way  Good luck for your next cycle of clomid 

Nettie...I'm due to test on 11 December too (have a 31 day cycle & 17 day luteal phase)...will probably test on Monday morning if AF not arrived as visiting family for early Xmas this weekend & don't want to test there....fingers crossed for you 

Good luck to everyone else 
     
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

to those still due to test - nettie and minxy good luck for this weekend/monday......

and   to those who the    has shown up. 

Hugs and baby dust

Sarah


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls 
sorry for all the BFN this month 
Im off sick at mo with flu and low blood presure, passed out at work twice 
Due to test on Monday 
very emotional this month, lots of tears  (thats new for me )
How are everyones symptoms this month?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Natalie - sorry to hear you're not feeling very well. Are you feeling quietly positive? (in more ways than one?)

I'm due to test Tues - but dh was away during much of crucial time this month  - so not holding out much hope - am now on official knicker watch!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I SWEETS, HAVE LEFT YOU A MESSAGE ON OTHER LINK TOO 
NO IM NOT POSITIVE AT ALL IM ALSO ON KNICKER WATCH AND IM SURE WHEN I WIPE I CAN SEE FAINT BROWN(SORRY TMI)
gOOD VIBES FOR YOU HUN


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natalie....Sending you lots of   thoughts hun, and hope you feel better soon.

CD3 for me, no Clomid but OV pains already! Must be the Met. 

Lots of   thoughts to those waiting to test. We need some BFP's for Xmas!

xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI SWEETIE HOW ARE YOU DOING! 
IVE GOT ONE MORE MONTH LEFT ON THESE NASTY DRUGS AND THEN IM A FREE WOMEN FOR 6 MONTHS (UNTIL WE START IVF) 
LOOKING FORWARD TO BEING NORMAL AGAIN AND SPENDING LOADSA MONEY ON SELFISH ME  START MY NEW JOB ON 9TH (AM SPENDIND THE PAY INCREASE ALREADY )
I FEEL CRAP TODAY, REALLY HORRID BACK AND SHOULDER PAINS AND VERY TEARFUL.
GOOD LUCK SWEETS ON THIS MONTH


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Poor you. Take it easy and look after yourself won't you. I hope those basty pains go away. I've got 5 cycles left of CLomid but having a break for a couple of months to try and lose weight!!

Fab news about your job, good luck!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck ladies


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well it's game over furry trousers for me (sorry, just a saying my friends have...not sure where it comes from!!)

Strangely not feeling too upset about it which is wierd...I kind of knew it wasn't to be & that IVF is our only option...

Only thing is, I never get spotting & that's what I've got today...kind of pinky colour  ans also I'm early by 2 days which has never happened on clomid (regulated to 31 days) so not sure whats going on...only time I've ever had spotting was when I was on the pill...since coming off pill 2 & half years ago I've had full blown periods...no build up to them...just straight heavy periods...

Sorry if too much information first thing on a Friday morning....I was just a little shocked this morning when I saw this pinky blood when wiped...   

Anyway, I'm off out at 12pm today for the 1st of my work Xmas lunches...shall be partaking in a few glasses of vino  and accepting that another month has failed....

That's it for me on clomid girls....a month off now until we hopefully start IVF in January (baby fund allowing)....would you mind if I still "hung around" though 

Good luck to everyone else  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Natasha

Try not to get to down you never know. If the full blown af hasnt turned up your still in the running hun. And of course you can hag around. Where would we all be without your wonderful knowledge 

Well I think i am now on the 2ww. Cd16 and I am usually 28 days so testing will be around 22nd Dec. And I am hoping that santa brings us all our hearts desire.

Good luck everyone we all deserve it     

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minx  I am so sorry the old witch has got you - but does sound weird you spotting .......Please don't leave us hun....don't know what we will do without you    Have a good christmas lunch and enjoy the vino  

Reckon the witch is on her way to me as I have the usual 'tight bra / swollen and sore boobs' that I get when she is on her way  

   to anyone else due to test......


Sarah


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Awwwww, little Minxy .....       . Big fat hairy bummer.

I know it's a bit of a crap consolation, but at least you can off to your lunch now and enjoy yourself and partake of a tipple with your chums, rather than abstaining for nothing. Anyway, let's just see what happens with this pink stuff, eh? 

Wishing you a lovely time at your Christmas lunch (have a mince pie for me),  

Love

jaffa
xx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya Natasha,

So sorry about the witch, but y'never know, it could be implantation? Don't want to get your hopes up but will keep my fingers crossed for you honey, enjoy your vino!!

Lots of love and take care

Emma xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Keep   Minxy - you never know - like you say - if spotting is completely unusual for you it could be something more positive? (in more ways than one?)

Sarah - nice to know someone else gets the 'tight bra' syndrome - I feel like Diana Dors today!

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just to let you know have made this topic sticky as its at the top of thread . hope this helps 

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls,
Minx. so sorry sweetie 

I have just done a sneaky 2 day early test and it didnt b***dy work (not a line in sight!  that will teach me wont it


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi 2ww girls, just to let u know that  AF arrived for me!! I did ovulate cd 15, and got my period cd 29.
Now I will rest for a while and try to prepare myself for a FET in March-April.
Love too all of u and GOOD LUCK!!

Stella


----------



## Nettie (Mar 24, 2005)

hi girls 

Its all over for me too, what a bummer eh.

I've got another 2 months worth of monster pills but I'm taking time off.  We will be starting IVF about March/April so I'm using these few months to get myself fit, lose a bit of weight and just enjoy life again.  It seems that making a baby has taken over our life's and all the fun has gone! 

And anyway I've just had 12 bottles of my favorite wine delivered for over Christmas at least now I can help drink it  .  Thats if it lasts too xmas as I'm 1 bottle down already.  Maybe I should put in another order  

Take care everyone - heres hoping all our wishes come true for 2006.

Bye

Nettie xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Can you add me please - AF is due 20/12....even though I'm having a break from Clomid I can always pray!

Had a slight bit of spotting on Friday but think it would have been too early for an implantation bleed as if I ovulated (which I'll never know unless I get a BFP!) it was on CD15 (I think judging by how uncomfortable I felt that day) and Friday was only CD18.....

Good luck to everyone else, I hope if the old witch arrives it doesn't upset us all too much for Xmas 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around for a few days...we went to see some of my family for early christmas & today been off work as feeling soooo ill...coldsores, sore throat, snotty....and AF...all at once...great  At least I've got it all out the way for christmas though I spose !

Anyway, AF arrived full blown on Friday evening...it was too late for implantation anyway but did arrive 2 days early than it has done before on clomid so not sure what going on 

Well that was my last cycle on clomid so back to normal ovulation & then baby fund permitting we'll start private IVF in January.

Gonna have December off though & thoroughly enjoy it without feeling guilty when have a glass of vino too many !!

Big hugs to all of you who got BFN...

And good luck to everyone else still waiting to test....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Good on ya, Natasha  

Hope Christmas is a nice break for you before the next step  

Jaffa xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry   got you Minxy - wow - next step IVF - I think you're very brave - it scares the hell out of me - all those drugs and scans and basting etc - I feel   enough on just clomid and metformin

Good luck for what comes next!

S
xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi minxy.
Have a great break from those nasties and enjoy your wine....sounds like you will be having a great Christmas.
Hope you are feeling better from your cold,etc.....
Good luck for January but until then enjoy being Normal!!!!
Gossips


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

on knicker watch today girls test date is 16th but I sneakily tested with an early first response and got a bfn yesterday......got the af signs big time.

    to you all, a christmas BFP would be fab


Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry to everyone who got AF  

big hugs to Natasha   I know how you feel because with my cold 2 weeks ago, complete with coldsores and snottiness came AF as if things aren't bad enough      Wishing you a very happy (drunk!) Xmas and I really hope IVF works for you....I won't be far behind you.  Do stick around though, it won't be same if you weren't here.

Good luck everyone still waiting for testing      

We haven't done any BMS whilst I've been ovulating, just having a nice relaxing time without pressure as I know clomid wont work, hopefully a new start in the new year with metformin added in will do the trick


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

still no af here girls  am going  

       positive vibes to everyone and   to those who have been visited by the  


Sarah


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello All, been realy busy at work so have not been on here , if I  have to decorate another xmas tree I will cry! The big bad witch  is due the same day as  so i have warned the family, I have told santa I only want one tiny little pressie! , lets see if ive been a good enough girl this year?
Can you please add me to the  list and I wish everyone a realy furtile Xmas!!!  lots of hugs Jo xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

HI Sarah,
Hope the  hasn't arrived yet.My fingers are crossed for you but my legs aren't as I should be ovulating any day so very busy  . 
I bet our conversations to "normal" people would sound very strange.Good job we all know the lingo.
What day were you due....sending you  
GOSSIPS


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quickie cos I'm back in work today (although still getting hot/cold fluey sweats & scabby coldsores - very attractive - NOT !!  )...really busy as got a short week next week too then off until new year...yippeeeee !

I'm off the loopy pills now & kinda having a month off but still ovulate naturally anyway...so I should test around January 6 2006 (day after my birthday !!!!!)...fingers crossed I get the best pressie !!

Susie (Olive)...please put me on the list for 6 Jan 06

Good luck to everyone...  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya

Suzie hun can you put me down for 22nd December. Thats if I can wait that long  

Good luck everyone lets hope santa is feeling generous this year

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Based on last cycle, should be testing 30/12, but as I'm off   pills this month (need a clear head for cooking Xmas dinner!!) it might change.

CD10 today, should OV tomorrow or Saturday.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

girls I am scared to say this as not sure if its really true BUT I tested today (early I KNow) I used 3 tests a predictor, first response and a clear blue digital got positives with 2 but not with predictor.....

Went out just know and bought clear blue normal and got a   faint but there.....will re-test tomorrow see if its darker.....should a make an appointment with GP?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG Sarah...that's fantastic news !!

Is this your first month on clomid or were you waiting to start (can't remember, sorry !!)

Excellent news just before Christmas       

I would definitely make an appt with your GP/consultant 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Minx

My first month on clomid - still not convinced its true thou  

Will hang around for a little while to let you all know whats happening - can't get  GP appointment until next week........

I would recommend everyone does the fertility spell tomorrow (when its a full moon) I did it last month     

Catch you later


Sarah


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Congratulations iam  sure you can't get a false postive. Believe it hun your pregnant!!  

really hope all goes well for you

love Candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...replied on Buddy thread...but so   for you babe. What a lovely Christmas present.  Love and best wishes for you and DH

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

looks like we'll all be dancing naked under the moon this month then girls!

can#t you go to docs and see if you can get a cancellation sarah - sometimes they do that in morning surgeries  - that's what they do at ours anyhow

have you told dh you've tested again?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i cant believe that I am seriously considering that loopy fertility spell of yours Sarah. If dh catches me prancing round the garden with an egg he will have me locked up .And it is suppose to be the brightest moon of the year tonight so maybe that will help. Either that or the neighbours will get a good look   

But anything is worth a try

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't remember the fertility spell! Where is it??

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

do you have to do it at full moon - when is that? - God I'm considering anything too - I'd even snog my FIL if it meant a BFP - and that's saying sommit


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

...your on yur own there hun!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what about your MIL?     ...I'd have to get her off her broomstick first!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Definite no-no!!!   

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just posted the spell on clomid girls thread

See you laughed at me      


being naked is optional


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I never thought I would be writing this, but yesterday I got a  . I still can't quite believe it and it scares me to write it!!

I did a test on Weds (cd27) and got the usual BFN.  I normally have a 30 day cycle and when AF hadn't showed yesterday, I thought I had better just double check.  I have had no symptons, just a some cramping and twinges all week, but I put that down to the clomid.

I was so certain it would be a BFN, I did the test and got back into bed and was drifting back off to sleep when I had a quick look at it and nearly fell out of bed when I saw a red line (First response).  I waited until luchtime and did another 2 tests (clearblue and a cheap one I got off the internet ages ago), and both were a  , especially the clearblue one.

I have been having some twinges and had a lower backache last night, so I am a little scared that things may go wrong.

Thanks to everyone that as given their advice and support over the last few months, I couldn't of done it without you all.

Love Tracy
xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Tracyb

Big congrats on your   What a fantastic christmas present  

kim xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

tracy fanbloomingtastic news 

xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Tracy,
SO SO       
        
You must bo on  
Congratulations and all the best for the next 9 months!!!
Gossips


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow Cycle Buddy (TraceyB) FANTASTIC NEWS!!   

You and dh must be dead chuffed

Enjoy the next nine months! let them be stress free and   times!!

Keep in touch and let us know how you and little bean are getting on

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tracey

Congrats hun......this month is just getting better.....heres to more BFP's.....have a happy and heatlthy 9 months hun...

Sarah


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello to you all!!!!

Just thought I'd join some other 2WW's on clomid. I had a scan on friday (CD10) and had 4 follies ranging from 9 to 15! I am not sure if this is good or not as prior to taknig clomid I only had one on CD15 which was only 10. Some I am guessing this is good. I am going back for another scan in the morning and hoping the follies will have grown. Hats off to the staff at the hospital, they do seem to be doing all they can to monitor everything!

Anyway congrats to Sarah on your BFP and any others that appear this xmas! It'd be nice to get a   from Santa. Lots of   for me over the next few days me thinks!!

Take care and lots of   to you all xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Gizmo your follies sound good sizes - considering they can grow anything from 1-2mm a day the 15mm one should def be ready to mature come your next scan on Monday

Good luck and happy  

S
xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello Tracyb

Big congrats on your bfp What a fantastic news Hun

good luck to the rest of the ladies  

love baby whisper xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Tracyb !!

     

Fantastic news....here's to a happy & healthy 9mths & beyond...



Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fab news Tracey. Have a happy and Healthy 9 months

Lots of Love
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Huge Congrats to Tracey, fantastic news!!  

Lets hope these 2 BFP's are a sign of things to come.

Me and dh didnt bother with BMS this month, I ov'd last week but didnt get jiggy, just chilling and going with the flow until the new year

good luck everyone


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes, I really appreciate it.

I still can't quite beleive it and I am very scared that something is going to go wrong (had 3 prev mc around 5-6 weeks) but they were all before I was diagnosed with blood clotting problems, so I am just hoping that the aspirin and the clexane injections will make all the difference   

I hardly slept all weekend as I spent most of the time going to the loo, I am sure it is not the preg hormones kicking in but worry that there may be blood!!  So far so good   

We have decided not to tell anyone until Christmas and I have had to tell so many white lies already!!  

Good luck to everyone else still on the 2ww.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

May I join you ladies?  My name is Melissa, and I live in the US, but I would love to jump in, if that's ok...

My husband and I live in Dallas, Texas with a houseful of animals (dogs, cats, fish and sugar gliders). Hubby has 3 kids from a prior that we see on visitation, but I want one (or two or three or...) of my own selfishly   and he is only too happy to oblige...lol   I am the second round of clomid, working with one good tube, and hope hope hope to have a BFP New Years day (fingers, toes and even eyelashes crossed!!)  We had an ectopic in February which devestated us, and did one round of clomid last April, but decided to take a short break over the summer after the stress and torture of the ectopic and all that entailed, financially and mentally.  I am so happy to have found this board and wish each of you the best of luck in your cycles, and hearty congratulations to those who have their +'s already    

May the New Year bring us all we could wish for!    

Melissa


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Melissa welcome to the wonderful world of clomid - here's hoping you have double reason to celebrate the New Year! 

sending you lots of   Stateside!

S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Congratulations tracyb        Take it nice and easy and try to to stress .... and good luck and good health for the next 9 months! 

     

 Melissa and welcome. Like you, I'm due to test on 1 January, though I'm sort of tempted to wait a day or two longer as I'd be too depressed if I got a  . What are sugar gliders, by the way.

Good luck to us all on our  

Lots of love,

Jaffa xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome   It is nice to chat with those who are on the same wave-length..lol.  Not everyone understand how this is become my (almost) sole focus right now.  My workmates and family get that cross-eyed look when I start talking about the ttc/fertility challenge...lol 

Jaffa, I think I will wait until the 2nd or 3rd to test, if AF hasn't shown by then as well, maybe....if I can hold off.... The closer I get to the end of the two ww, the harder it is to hold off on the test... lol

A sugar glider is a marsupial of the Kangaroo family but weighs approximately 100-120 grams and an adult can fit into the palm of your hand easily (unless he happens to be my very fat male, Rocky   )  They mostly come from Australia, Tazmania, New Guinea... places like that.  They are my babies, and of course spoiled rotten.  You can check them out at www.sugarglider.net if you'd like. 

Good luck to all, and to all !!  

Melissa


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Melissa 

Just wanted to say  & hope the clomid pills aren't treating you too badly 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Sarah and Tracy!!!  It's always good to hear other Clomid users get a BFP - it gives the rest of us hope 

I hope you both have happy and healthy pregnancies, all the best xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Cd16 so guess in 2WW now based on last cycle! Not hopeful as not tried much this month, and not taking   pills. But you never know...immaculate conception and all that!!  

xxx


----------



## djs (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi,

I am back on the 2ww.  I am going to test on the 4th of January I think - that will put me at 28 days.  I have a son from taking clomid two years ago and the dates for this cycle are exactly the same as they were when I fell pg with him.  It would be amazing if that happened again.  The due date, scan dates etc would end up more or less the same.  Anyway, I am getting ahead of myself..., am scared to build up my hopes too much, but you can't help it.

Congratulations to Sarah and Tracy on your BFP.  That is fantastic news. I hope you both have happy and healthly 9 months.

Good luck to everyone testing soon

DJS


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DJS...just blown you some   as you didn't have any!   for this cycle hun.

xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Good luck Kerry and DJS     

LOL Kerry at your immaculate conception comment .... if it can happen to the Virgin Mary, then why not you? It's   after all  xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Big congrat to Tracey for your   So happy for you.  

Sending lots of     vibes to you.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe me being    but what do you class as you 2ww, last 2 weeks of cycle or 2w after your were due A/F.

Sorry if I sound a bit thick but still having to check up on what all the abbreviations means    

Kim xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi kim

2ww is the 2 weeks after ovulation , so the last 2 weeks of your cycle! 
hope that helps

love
suzie xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you Suzie

Looks like I'm there then   for me.

Kim xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi kim

what date is your 2ww up and i will add you to the list hunny

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

VICKILOU 28TH DECEMBER  

LEECI 1ST JANUARY  

GIZMO123  

DJS 4TH JANUARY   

MINXY 6TH JANUARY  

NIKKI_MOUSE 7TH JANUARY  

SWEETPEAPODDER 8TH JANUARY  

B3NDY 14TH JANUARY  

BEVTAYLOR 14TH JANUARY  

FLOWERPOT 31ST JANAURY  ^fingercrossed^

   ​


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

After reading Kim's question I think I am also in the 2ww now. Not sure how long my cycles are though as I have only had 1 period since coming off the pill and ttc. But I am on cd16 today so will that put my test date on jan2nd? Not quite sure.Any help would be fab.
Thanks
Gossips


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Well I think it is all over for me this month. i just tested and got a bfn and now i am having tummy cramps. The evil af is only round the corner. So good luck to all my buddies and i hope santa brings you all a very special present.

Love Sal xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Sal, really sorry to hear that sending you


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Suzie

Based on my longest cycle it will be on the 2nd Jan   

Gossip, looks like were on the same day, lots of   for us both

kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
I'm down to test on 29th but we haven't tried this month, I know for a fact we didnt have BMS at ovulation, we've just chilled and gone with the flow to start afresh in January.    I won't be around until the 3rd so don't worry that I'm not posting on the 29th with an update as it will be a bfn!!!  

Good luck to everyone still testing


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sal Sorry to hear you got a bfn well you can have a wonderful time in Egypt now    Lovely new photo of your dd.
Kim,yes looks like we will be testing the same day also sending you lotsof  
Flowerpot you sound so chilled and laid back that I am sure you will have a great Christmas whatever.Much love.
Gossips


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sal hun...sorry you got a BFN...  

Take care
Natasha

Hello everyone else


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Sorry its a bit late in the day but can you put me down for testing 28th December-Last month on clomid and not that  hopeful anyway 
Good luck to everyone testing and   to everyone with a BFN
Vickilouxx


----------



## leeci (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, i am sorry to but in to your conversation.  I am new to this site and this is my first month on clomid and i am on cd 18.  am dur to test on the 1st of jan, but will on new years eve i think. LOL
Ishaving alot of cm a side effect of clomid?  Or could it possibly be a sign of a bfp?  
anyway hope to hear from someone soon.

Lisa


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Lisa

Welcome to the board, you are always welcome to but into the conversations, we are always happy to meet new people.

The are many side effect to the wonderful   pills as you have probably experienced.  I am due my A/F on the 2nd and this is my first cycle of clomid.  I can say that I have had a lot of cm, but this is a good thing as it protects the sperm on there journy.

There are a few of the ladies who will be able to explain things alot better than me as I am still learning.  Only thing is some have signed off till 2006.

Just have a read at all the other posts and you will learn load of stuff.  

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Lisa & welcome to FF 

Hope you're not suffering too much from the  clomid side effects.
The side effects can vary from month to month, person to person.
Clomid can dry up your cm although I've never had a problem with it...some will find they have an abudance of cm whilst others may find the opposite.
Unfortunately cd18 would be way to early to say whether pg/BFP or not - implantation takes place between 5-12 days past ovulation & not until implantation is complete would you start to notice any side effects.
Clomid side effects, AF & pg symptoms are all pretty much the same so difficult to know what's going on !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone - I'm testing on 8 Jan - please pop me on the list - I'm not sure whether iClomid's working for me this month though - strange - my temps are well down and no + OPK yet


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi All -
Took the month off of treatment because I needed IUI but would fall over Christmas holiday.  But regardless I tested and got a positive OPK 26 Dec!  DH and I worked real hard this cycle too  so maybe 

Due to test 7 Jan.

Good luck to all 2 weekers.


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Nikki...sounds great,fingers crossed for you in Jan.Due to test on the 2nd.......this has been the longest Christmas ever!!!
I have really tender nipples at the mo and they are like bullets...hope this is a sign but there are so many symptoms which are down to clomid.
sending you positive vibes.
Gossips


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Gossip, I have to agree on the longest Christmas ever! Never again will we ttc over the Holiday with all the added stress it brings.  Grinch that I am, and so relieved it's over, I have taken up all the decorations, boxed them up and set them out for DH to deal with two weeks early this year..lol. Now I am trying to figure out if the soreness in my right bb (and only the right one today..go figure) is from packing and boxing or a good sign...<sigh> Also have the "bullett" syndrome going on both sides tho...so who knows?

C'mon Jan 2, bring us a  !!! Sending  to all you ladies waiting to test out there!

Melissa


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Gossips - hi hun.  I too am also not sad that Christmas is over.  It was lonely over here in the states.  Everyone has such big families so dh and I don't really fit anywhere   Less than one week until you test!    Do you do temp charting or are you just going to wait for AF and if she does show then test?  Just wondering.  I usually do temp charting but took the month off because of no treatment.  Now I wish I had been charting!  O' well just have to wait and see if hag  shows.


Hi Melissa!

- Nikki


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Nikki_Mouse!    Where in the States are you located?  (If I may ask..)  We live in the abnormally hot and sunny Dallas, Tx area.  It's been 80 degrees here for the past two days, so it doesn't even slightly feel like Christmas anymore.    

Best of luck on Jan 7!  

       to all! 

Melissa


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi all!

I am due to test somewhere around the 2nd Jan I think - please pop me on the list if poss! - It is hard to work out when I sometimes have very short cycles! I have worked that out now as I know that is 2 weeks since I was given pregnyl to induce ovulation! 

I hope you don't mind me popping on this thread but I must agree with so many and say this 2WW and has been a nightmare.... I can't sotp wanting to test but know it is way too early!!! 5 days left!!! Please hurry up!! I'd like to know one way or the other now!! I can't believe I've wished Christmas away!! 

Sorry for going on... being new to clomid I am shocked how I can't bear the not knowing whether its worked or not. I am desperate for some symptoms and think I am hanging on to every twinge. At least my major abdominal pains have gone now... my word, I'd never felt anything like it!!!

Anyway, hope you're all well. Many congrats to all those with  and   to all who need it xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Gossip2, Chanyn & Gizmo

I with you all on the   and it being the longesttttttttt!! Christmas ever.  Never have I had such a confused head, Part wanting to go back to work because I can start deciding whether to test and part thinking what are you on about....your away from work.

My cycles have varied over the past few months from 27 days to 33 so based on my longest then that 2nd, but I have sore breast to and know this is the sign of AF, preg and from what other say on here clomid.

Fingers crossed to us all and lots of   thoughts

kim xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Melissa,Kim,gizmo and Nikki.
I love logging on here and hearing that I am not alone in the miserable 2ww. 
Nikki I haven't been charting my temp. I had blood tests taken on day 18(should have been day 21 but that fell on boxing day and the hosp wasn't open) but I must say I am not too hopeful as I had to take provera to bring on af due to pcos so it wasn't a proper bleed.
I also think the bullets are down to side effects of clomid.....hope not but I am trying to think that it will be a bfn so if it is I want be too disappointed!!!!
ALSO FEELING VERY TIREDDDDDD may be because Iam off work and my body is just chillin. Why do I have to notice every twinge and pain.....I think I am going    
Love to you all and keep on persevering....how many days now....?
Gossips


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Kim and Gosspis,

I've just realised will all probably be testing the same day!!! If I last that long I must admit... I go through all the possibilities eg... new yrs eve? Potentially could destroy the party atmosphere!... New yrs day?... not a great start to the new yr if its ... so perhaps holding out til the 2nd is the best option after all!!!! Anyone doing anything nice for new year??

Take care and lets all be keeping the   away!!!

   to you all xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Gizmo,

I'm probably not going to test tilll the 2nd if not a little longer just in case my cycle is longer due to clomid.  I won't test any earlier as I found out last year I was pregnant on NY eve so I really don't want to find out on the same day again with m/c few weeks later

At the mo we are going to the pub with my sister and her DP and my mum&dad, nice family NY.  Our street is having a party so we can come back to that after  

Hope you have a great New Year and here is a little sprinkle of   for us all.

Kim xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Just read Melissa's introduction post...

Hi Melissa!  I am also in the US.  DH and I moved here in July from UK.  We are in Wisconsin.  It is VERY cold here and we had lots of snow but it is warming up already.  I think it is nice where you are.

Well, just wanted to tell you that you are not alone in this big country 

-Nikki


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry... I am quite  sometimes!  Must have missed a page when I was trying to catch up on all the 2wwers.  I am so adicted to this site!  I enjoy reading everyone's experiences and the support is GREAT!

Gizmo - is this your first lot of clomid?  I also feel all the twinges days before and day of ov.  Nice when all that is over.  I always get nervous about OHSS... I know I am fine but my mind just gets away with thoughts!

Kim - I hate all the signs too!  Best wishes!

Gossips - I got preggers in June on clomid and this was after taking the provera to get AF.  Don't count out yet!  There is a chance it worked even thou you took the provera.  What do you mean it wasn't a proper bleed?  


-Nikki


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi all, it got to cd28 ( Xmas Day)and nothing happened, 29 passed too then I get up on 30 and AF  flippin turned up, I ve had some really weird pains Good luck in the ov area for the last 2 weeks, something must be happening down there?I actually wasnt deverstated this month, I am working on a theory that you alternate sides, because last month I was beside myself, and this month I 'm not to bothered. There is definatly a pattern forming. Does any one else have this Oh well DP just grunted when I said we need another bms marathon in 2 weeks time, I hate flipin sex!!!Good luck to all you girlies still waiting, Our time WILL come Jo XXX


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

So sorry Jo!     
I know what you mean about sex.  It feels like you HAVE to do it ALL the time.  It just makes things so much worse.  DH and I normally have IUI so then we can't do it CD8 until day of IUI (usually CD15)  it is a nice break 

Glad your chin is up.  Always hard to take the 

Best wishes next cycle.

-Nikki


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi  There...thanks Nikki that was promising to read that you fell pg on your first cycle,......hope yet then!!
Gizmo and Kim..yes what a dilemma,I wish i knew before new years eve and then I would know whether I could drink or not...I would be well peed off I got a bfn on the 2nd and didn't have a drop to drink for the new year. Don't get me wrong I don't want to get plastered but  A couple of glasses would be nice. What a dilemma....I don't want to test New years eve as that may be too soon..aaaaarrrrgggggghhhhh. 
Kim-I can understand why you are not testing new years eve,good on you girl for trying to last longer than the 2nd,wish I could.
Well i will continue contemplating when to test!!!!
Gizmo when do you think you will?
Love to you all and lots of      
Gossips


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Gossip

Well thinking more about it today and not sure if I'm going to last, then me and DH are supposed to be going out NY eve and like you the drink thing, don't want to set plastered but would like a few  

Had to come and have a rant now, feel so horrid, just found out someone is preg. now normally I'm over the moon but its my mates ex girlfriend and she was horrid to him when they were together, she is about 22 now.   she doesn't work used to live off him, got done for drink driving to and when they split basically slept around.  She is now preg and when DH spoke on the phone to her she said she didn't want to tell him who's it was, so DH being the blunt person he is said "do you even know"  

I can't believe she is preg.  no job, no family to speak of (mum&dad split and she doesn't get on with her mum and her dads girlfriend) and the child will have no dad!!  

Feel really low now   its just so cruel, how she is preg and all us on her are struggling when we obviously have loving families  

Sorry for ranting but just had to get off my chest.


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

I am so sorry Kim, I know exactly how you feel.  My DH's ex just had her 5th child...  she doesn't care for any of them and isn't even raising the other 4, her parents are.  She drops by for X-mas and mother's day for her "gifts", (if she isn't in jail again for hot checks or theft, or too messed up on drugs that she's forgotten).  She is a needle junkie and never stopped her habits during one single pregnancy, and has beautiful children she could care less about. The really sad thing is those kids love her, and want so badly for her to "get well" and love them back.  

It's awful to see someone like that fall pg when the wind blows, when we struggle so hard for the slightest glimmer of hope.  Keep your chin up, even if it is harder for us, we know we will be tons better at being mommy's than those two ever thought about! 

*hugs*

Melissa


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kim...yes life isn't fair is it.......sorry to hear you were having a rant and a rave but hey that is why we are here.
I nearly gave in this morning and did the test and then I thought how stupid i was because it is far too early yet.
Now I am feeling less positive,feel normal apart from wanting to sleep but that is probably me being totally lazy as i don't return to work until my bday on the9th.
Have you decided when to test yet?
Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.
Gossips


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Melissa & Kim - it is so hard to see those 'bad' mums!  It makes me think about what a great mummy and daddy we will be... sure you will be too some day 

Hi Gossips - just to clarify I did not fall preggers on first lot of clomid, it was my fourth but I was just to let you know that I did have to take provera to trigger AF the fourth month.  Best wishes that your first month works!

I know this is going to sound REALLY BAD  but I got positive OPK 26 Dec, so  if I ov then egg will not implant for 5-10 days... so if I drink for NY shouldn't matter, right   I am not talking about getting  loads of drinks but would like a glass with DH to ring in NY.  What do you think?  Am I just fooling myself?

-Nikki


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Nikki, 

I don't think that a glass or two will hurt at all.  Enjoy the New Year!!  

Melissa


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Melissa - I just always feel guilty.  We did not have any tx this cycle but I still did OPK so know I ov'd 26 Dec. but with DH bad  I am sure it will be negative.

When will you be testing?  NY day or 2 Jan?  Best wishes for BFP!

-Nikki


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

I dunno...    I am thinking of testing on the 31st, just to see what it says, that will be day 12. (So I can have a glass or three myself that night if it's neg..lol)  Am having slight cramping and some really wierd pains today, so am thinking AF is around the corner.  If she shows, it will be likely on Saturday anyway, old witch!    I don't have the usual sore bb's tho, which ususally preclude AF by a week..  who knows??  I am trying very hard not to get hopeful so if I am neg, it's not too much of a letdown this time.  

Best of luck to you!!  

Melissa


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Honestly, if I was CD12 on NYeve I would definately test!  So hard when you notice every little change in your body... sore breasts, tummy discomfort, nausia, tired... and the list goes on!  Hope you see a BFP Sat.  Good to keep your feet planted in case it is not.

Vickilou - have you tested?  Hope you are alright hun!

Good luck to all those testing over the weekend... Melissa, Kerry, Kim, Gossips, Gizmo, & Flowerpot.  Hope to see some positives when I get back!

Won't be back online until 2 Jan.  Best wishes!!
-Nikki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Firstly, so sorry Jo (riffraff) that AF got you hun  

Good luck to everyone else waiting to test    

As for drinking  , well over the 2 & half years since we started ttc, I've had months where I've abstained & months where I've had a fair few  ...I actually conceived this time last year (had early mc at 5 & half weeks in January) & I had definitely had quite a few drinks as we were away on holiday skiing for xmas & new year....I did feel guilty & blamed myself to begin with but to be honest, when I had my second early mc in May I'd hardly touched a drop for about 6 weeks...so who knows  I think its really down to personal choice & without condoning it, there are many many women who conceive, don't realise & carry on drinking & eating as per normal so try not to beat yourself up about it if you have the odd glass or 3.

I'm not due to test until 6 January but will definitely be having several glasses of vino as new years eve then my b'day on 5th !!!   

Take care everyone 
Natasha


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Chanyn, Gossip & Nikki, Thank you for all your kind words with my little Green eyed glitch   Feel so bad she could be a great mum and I've just been so mean to her in my head, it was just the shock of it all, finding out and especially when I'm on this   (which i'm sorry is actually about 4 WEEKS  )

Gossip, Not a clue when to test, just don't want to waste money by doing it before the 2nd as AF could show her face   I don't drink alot anyway, so will probably have a few and then see what happens.  I have my sore BB and am extremely tired, but I had the same symtoms last yr when was preg. Thing is I'm doing nothing so think that may be why I'm tired, but not sure......oh its sooooo difficult!!   

My friend told me I had a glow about me on the 27th, I told her I just probably had too much blusher on   thing is if hope alone made me preg she would have enough for me.  She is desparate for me to be preg, so she can spoil and not have the tears after like she would with her two beauties.  She send me a angel yesterday after the new on the preg girl.  Most beautiful angel i've ever seen.  One of her girls in the snow making a snow angel  made me very happy.

See you in 2006 Nikki


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Nikki - Have a Wonderful New Years Eve, and have a great vacation/trip/Holiday 

Minxy - Good luck on the 6th, here's to a BFP for you!    

Kim - lol re the blusher!  I hope it's acually THE glow you have, and NOT the make-up!  I to have a friend who is as anxious as I am for me to fall pg, she has already made plans to be my nanny and made me swear to not let anyone else take the job.  I keep teasing her that she will change her mind if it's twins! lol    God bless our friends like that, they are really a comfort.  

Happy 2006 everyone, and may it bring us all BFP's!!!  

Melissa


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Chanyn

My freind is the same wanting to look after when they come  .  When I told her there was a chance of twins    she went mad with excitement, saying "oh my god, that will mean I can have one and not make you feel like i'm taking over.....but I will have to make sure I have them for the same length of time so one doesn't think I love it more then the other" she then race out of the room to tell her DH (I went to school with) and he was just as excited, felt awful when I had to sit them down and say its only a possibility  

She is a star, make me laugh so much with her little comments and reassurances she gives


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello again to you all,

Had a busy couple of days so not been able to visit here......... like some of you have said I'm beginning to feel addicted to this site!!! Kim - I am so sorry to hear about your mates ex   I know excatly what you mean. I had a mate a while back who fell pregnant and then was very laid back about having a termination. Don't get me wrong, each to their own, but it is so frustrating how some people fall pregnant so easily and don't even want children!!! 

I am still unsure when to test... am most impressed I'm on CD 24..... that is amazing considering I normally have cycles anything from 16 days to 22 ish! I know I ovulated on day 12 so not too much longer to wait!! I may try a first response test on the 31st and then will also know about the drink dilema!!! If its a  (although perhaps a bit early!) I will certainly be having a few glasses!!

Hope you all well and   to all those holding out for a new year  

Love and hugs, Gizmo xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Gizmo,
Yes I know what you mean about becoming addicted to this site!! I am also considering testing on the 31st although it will only be cd 26. Then like you I will know whether to drink or not. I have a pee stick that will test 10mg so a really low dosage!!! would be needed.
Good luck to you and keep in touch.
Hi to Kim and Chanyn hope you guys haven't gone too insane yet...went out sale shopping today to try and make the day go quicker ended up spending a fortune...this is my reasoning..if I get a bfn I keep everything if I am lucky enough to get a bfp...I return it,well some of it!!!
Sending everybody else     a great New Year.
Gossips


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Gossip, sounds like a great idea, I went to Next today and found nothing   not impressed.  Going shopping again tomorrow, need to take some stuff back to M&S so might have to pop into a few other shops.....would be rude not to  

Can I ask which preg test are the best, you all mention what mg they detect, how do you know.  Sorry if I sound a bit thick


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

gossips, I think I have passed insane and gone into completely, no holds barred and no turning back mental!  lol I only wish I could go shopping! DH would plant me 6 feet under if I did...lol. With Christmas, we are dead broke so that's out, but a girl can browse online and dream, right?  I like your reasoning tho, wonder if that would appease DH? hehe

Feeling nauseated right now, so am hoping it's a good thing and not a side symptom of this chest/sinus thing I have going on.. <sigh> I did call my RE and schedule a sono and more  crazy pills for Tuesday if dreaded AF shows her ugly face this weekend, so am keeping positive thoughts of moving ahead if it's all neg this time around.

I to would like to know what the "best" hpt is..?

 Wishing you all  in '06!!

Melissa


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Morning to you all! Well another day closer to testing day!!!! How sad have I become!!! I have been incredibly good at the mo and not hit the january sales... although may have to give in today! 

 the snow has almost melted! 

Gossips let me know how you get on and if you do test tomorrow... what is the name of the test you've got? Although thinking about it I've seen a few on the ebay shops. Does anyone know how many ml the First Response tests detect? Can't find the info on the packet!

Off horse riding now.... although its looking very wet and windy!! 

Have a great NY to you all    

   to all those waiting to test!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi ladies

with regards to hpt's i think there are for and against arguments for them all
lots of people use the clearblue i think but others use the predictor ones too
sorry cant be more help, think its down to personal choice 

 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've always found Clearblue (especially Clearblue digital) to be the best & personally don't rate First Response (even though they say can test 4 days early)...don't get me wrong, I've used First Response but personally that's just me being impatient, giving into temptation & testing too early isn't always accurate as need a good level of hcg which is only released once implantation is complete (which can take place between 5-12 dpo)

You may find these websites helpful....

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

http://www.peeonastick.com/

http://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity.html

Good luck to everyone... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kim,hope you weren't rude and managed to pop in to all the shops!!
The hcg that they detect is on the pack,I get mine free from my friend as she works in a family planning clinic. I was spending so much on the shop ones that I also did buy some from e-bay too until I was telling my friend how much I had spent and so she now sneaks some out!!!!
Think Natasha has found the best shop one though.
I suppose it is down to preference but if I get a negative I will wait until AF arrives until I believe it hasn't happened!!!
Gizmo..horse riding sounds wonderful,used to do it when I was a child as my parents live in the countryside,cant say I have much chance now living in London!! Well think I might be brave and test in the morning.......
Hi Chanyn...hope you haven't been sneaking out to those sales,sorry to hear you are feeling a little nauseas,must say I have been too for the last couple of days,DH said it is all in my mind. Alright for him he won't be taking those   pills if af shows up.
Sending you all    and  not long now!!
Love Gossips.xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi Gossips!  No, no sneaking out to sales (too darn tired to get off the couch when I get home!), but I did get a $50 gift card to Victoria's Secret for x-mas, so may have to go spend that tonight    May just need new lacy things if I am back on the   pills next month!  Hopefully, our tummy upset is a prelude to a successful cycle!!     I have had some shoulder pain tho last night, so add the fear of another ectopic on my list   because I just don't have enough to worry about right now..lol.  I am going to test tomorrow am myself and see what happens....  fingers crossed for us both!!   

I know what you mean about your DH, mine has not a clue that it's the Clomid (well, most of it anyway  ), he thinks I have just become snappy and cranky lately all on my own.. have to spell it out to him at least every other day! lol  

I grew up on a ranch (go figure in Texas, right?!)  and I sooo miss horse back riding, so therapuetic when you need it.  

Good luck, and much    to all this upcoming year!! 

Melissa


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello

Gossips, did you test?
Gizmo, when are you testing?

I think the  is on her way, got back ache and just have that heavy feeling   Just hoping I may have lifted somthing funny yesterday and that is why my back hurts, nothing like grasping at straws  

When the   pills are on standby.

Big happy new year to everyone


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning all,

Hey ho, another   me this month.   Of course, I am gutted, but getting horribly used to this disappointment. At least AF had the good grace to come today (a day early), so I can leave her behind in 2005 and not start the new year on a low note.

Let 2006 be successful for us all!

Love

Jaff
xx


----------



## luna (Oct 25, 2005)

hi jaffa, so so sorry to hear about the bfn   Im getting a wee bit nervous that mine will make an appearance tomorrow ...(PLEASE, NO)..tummy cramping and sore boobs. Do you know if its poss that clomid can make your cycles much shorter? Am usually a 36- day girl but its only day 25 now?? I usually get the tum cramps/PSYCHO mood swings   and sore boobs a couple of days before?
Anyway, sorry enough of all that..WISHING YOU ALL A BEAUTIFUL HAPPY NEW YEAR
xxx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Well just to update   has just arrived   Though on a good note my cycle this month and last month was 30 days, so fingers crossed its sorting out my irregular cycles which is one thing.  

So sorry Jaffa about your BFN, looks like we can both had a nice drink   tonight without thinking...should I!!!! 

Well back to the   pills  

Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jaffa & Kim...sorry AF for you both 

Luna...clomid can lengthen or shorten cycles & is often given to regulate cycles that are irregular. It could well be that your cycle will be shortened but also you can experience the aches/pains/cramps/sore boobs etc etc at anytime during the cycle...I'm not due on until next Friday but have already got tender boobs & getting a few twinges in abdomen/pelvic area...clomid side effects & symptoms can effect us at anytime...and also, the side effects are pretty much the same as pg & AF symptoms so no knowing whats going on.

Happy New Year to all.....    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

I got a   this morning as well.    

Jaffa and Kim, everyone who tested neg,    I am so sorry...  Maybe next month it will be our turn.  

Gossips, hope you had a great result this morning! Fingers crossed for you.  

Sending   to everyone left to still test and much Hope and Baby Dust to all.  2006 WILL be the year!!  

No reason not to   in the New Year now, I guess.  Think I may start as soon as the stores open up.  

Melissa


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hugs to all you girls with BFN's make sure you all drink plenty tonight I am going to then after new year become super healthy  

Luna - not trying to get your hopes up but cramps can be a sign of pg I had them for a whole week and a half before I got my BFP was convinced af was coming (sadly bean wasn't ready to stay with us  ) but I have a good feeling about 2006.

Take Care all

Happy New Year


Sarah


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I have just been on another shopping spree!!!!
Did test this morning and got  so Now I await  
Kim,Chanyn and Jaffa sorry to hear about your bfn and the arrival of the witch!!!
So lets all forget 2005 ,drink be merry and move forward to 2006!!! I agree Sarah...lets go out with a bang and become healthy in 2006.
I hope if nothing else clomid will make my af regular. I won't even know if I ovulated until 2 months time when I have to return to see the specialist...perhaps I didn't but something was happening!! oh well I await the lovely witch and can't wait to take      those lovelies again
HAPPY NEW YEAR Everyone and no more dreaded 2ww for a while.
Much love Gossips.xxx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello to you all and happy new year!

I just wanted to let you all know I got a definate   today!!! Thank you all so much for being suppotive and love and best luck to you all x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Gizmo...what a fantastic start to 2006 CONGRATULATIONS on your 
Wishing you a fantastic 9 months and all the best in 2006.
Gossips.xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Congratulations gizmo!!     What a great start to the New Year!  Much luck for the next 9 mnths!  

Happy New Year to everyone!!  

Melissa


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Gizmo....what fantastic news on your BFP. it so nice to see that one of us got one, give me and I guess everyone else trying that bit more hope.

Hope you have a great nine months  

My new year went out with a few ottles of wine and I paid for it today, got up a 3pm   how bad is that DH brought me toast and tea to bed and looked after me  

and to everyone on there 2ww sending lots of   to you all

Kim xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kim sorry to hear you suffered today....I too didn't get out of bed until late afternoon,too much champers!!
But my dh was at work so I suffered all by myself.
Waiting for af to arrive she is due tomorrow so I will wait for her arrival,hope clomid has managed to regulate me.
Hi to everyone else
Gossipsxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey gizmo - fantastic news - what a wonderful start to 2006 for you and dh!

have a fab nine months!

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Olive

Had my hcg jab on Friday Dec 30th and I'm always told to test 16 days after that, so can you put me down for testing on Jan 14th please - here's hoping the metformin will add that extra bit of magic that's needed this month!

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WOOHOO  gizmo  another clomid  

have updated the list 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Gizmo  

Fingers crossed to everyone else still waiting to test (including me !!!)   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats Gizmo  on your BFP Jo xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Everyone..I have been knicker watching all day. I don't want the  to arrive but I thought she would be here by ow.
Minxy perhaps you can shed some light on this for me.....
I did a   on cd 26 which was negative. I am now on cd28 and still no af. Do you think I tested too early? Threw up tonight(sorry tmi).I am not sure how long my cycle is / will be as I have pcos and before starting clomid didnt have af for nearly a year!!!!
When would be a good cd day to test again if af doesn't show up? I presume if i get another negative it's back to the gp to get more provera to bring on af again...Can anyone help?
Hi ti Kim and Chanyn you must be on those   pills again hope you guys are okay.
Gizmo hope your bfp is sinking in.
B3ndy.....thinking of you tomorrow morning but I guess you will have finished by the time I get up!
Minxy...yes take Friday off and have a great   
Gossips.xx


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Many thanks again for all the congratulations - it really means a lot. 

The support from this site in the short time I've used it has been fantastic. 
Minxy - have a fantastic birthday. I'm keeping everything crossed for you for the 6th Jan. Stay  

Gosspis - when I tested on the 28th I got a  and I knew I'd tested too early. It only really showed up properly 2 days later. If I was you I'd test again. I used a boots digital test which was so much clearer to use and was then a clear .

Take care and let me know how you get on. 

Best wishes to all those on the 2WW     to you all for 2006 xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi gizmo - have you come back down to earth yet? how long were you actually on clomid for? and how much? did you have tracking scans at all? sorry for all the questions but it's so great to hear good news we like to hear all the 'ins and outs' (though not literally of course)

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Gossips

I would wait at least another few days before testing again...best ones I think are Clearblue, especially the digital ones as says "pregnant" or "not pregnant" so no having to look for any lines...don't give up hope  If your cycle starts going over about 35 days & still no AF & BFN then I'd go speak with your consultant and/or GP

Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Natasha,just what I wnted to hear really. Thought perhaps I was clinging on to something which wasn't there.
Gizmo,think what you and Natasha are saying makes sense. Think I will buy a digital test as not sure about the one I used,fairly old but not out of date. Also will wait until I get to about cd3o and if af hasn't shown will re-test.
Like B3ndy was asking...Gizmo give us your low down....if you don't mind.Was it your first batch of clomid and how much were you on?
Thanks again and good luck to all the other 2ww I know it seems a life time but it will soon come.
Gossips.xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations Gizmo, its so nice to come on here and see the BFP's it does certainly give me hope!

I'm now on  , I seem to have experienced every side effect known to man on Clomid so my god I hope it works, i'm not sure I can manage another month    Got my progesterone test in an hour.

Good luck to all those on 2ww.....  14/01/2006 for me....

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Gismo, what a great start to the New YEar! All the best for  ahappy healthy pregnancy.

Well girls, CD30 for me today. Tested on Friday and got   but wasn't ssurprised. Might test again on Thurs if no sign of  .

Good luck those watiting to test.

LoL
xxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

cd 29 for me today and still no sign of the . I will wait until FridaY which will be cd 32 before testing again if she doesn't turn up.
It is this not knowing which is driving me mad....
Kerry, I think I am with you with the weight.I hate feeling so fat and bloated perhaps if I tried to loose some weight it may help my chances too. Not so easy when you have pcos but it is a new year and i promised not to moan so i am just thinking positive...honest!!!!
Gossips


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm at that "uncomfortable" stage now where I feel huge when I sit down. I hate that. I bought some jeans in Nov 04 for my hols that I'm dying to get back into. AND I WILL!!  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats Gizmo what a great start to 2006

Gossips I tested with a first response and got a - then a + with clearblue digital and clearblue normal.....Minx I thought my test was wrong when it said pregnant I asked DH if he thought it was a dyslexic test.  

Let us know how you get on and heres hoping to more BFP's for all of us.....


Sarah


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerry.I know what you mean...my fat is now beginning to go over my jeans and it feels so uncomfortable.Lucky you having your mom renew your gym membership. I should really renew mine but I don't have so much free time when I am back at work...Come on where is my motivation?
Sarah , I think from what other people have said that the clear blue digital is the best. Do you know I have seen the advert for that 3 times this morning.....perhaps they are just trying to rub it in a bit?
Hope you are feeling well and here com es  2006 for us all.....diet and baby!
Gossips.xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey all! Happy day to everyone  I hope the year has started off well for everyone!

Good luck on your tww, Bev. Kerry, keeping fingers crossed for you that it was just too early to test yet!  
 Sara, dyslexic tests..sounds like something I would ask my DH! hehe Sending you all   

Gossips, I am in your shoes, cd*32* and no AF yet!!?? I had 2 BFN's on cd28 and 29 (first response, so am thinking I will get clear blue next time) Keep "knicker" watching myself and of course overanalyzing every single twinge and cramp I even think I feel.. Will test again in a few days if that witch doesn't show up. I may just call my RE and go take one of their tests. That way, at least I am there in the office already and can ask what the heck is going on now. I usually have right on 28 day cycles until a couple of months ago, then had one 36 day one and last month at 29. I did have two small, tiny, tiny end of a pencil sized brownish spots twice in the past two days after using the bathroom...(TMI, sorry )... wonder what that means... I wouldn't have even noticed if I hadn't been looking for AF so hard.

DH bought me a really nice home gym for my b-day last month. Hopefully, I will soon be able to get on it and lose some of my Holiday/Clomid weight. Right now it and my treadmill are gathering dust and black looks from DH..lol. If you find your motivation, see if mine is hiding behind it, would you?? 

Best of luck to you girls!!   

Melissa


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

One of my work colleagues (a guy) who has also become a good friend over the years, has just given me some fantastic news...he & his wife are expecting twins !!
He knew all about us & our ttc & used to chat to me about it all...but not once had he let on that they were trying...apparently had been ttc for over 4 years...had all the tests & were "unexplained"...he took me for coffee at lunchtime as he wanted me to be one of first to know in the office & told me to never give up hope as they'd kinda resigned themselves to starting IVF...and low & behold it happened !! She's almost 12 weeks & everything's fine...they paid privately for a 6week scan & he said he nearly fell off his chair when consultant showed the 2nd heartbeat !!
It's really great news & has made me feel so positive  

Just shows, we should never give up hope... 

good luck to everyone
take care
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies - Back to work today.  Have not been able to catch up on the personals but will find time over lunch.

Blood drawn yesterday and I should get progestrine levels today.  Hope it is a good number!

- Nikki


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello! I think I need help as I'm beginning to think I'm addicted to this board!!! I hope you don't mind me popping back but its lovely to hear from you all. 

I answer to your questions... I was prescribed my 1st month of Clomid beginning of Dec after TTC for 18 months. My story is a little different in that I had intensive chemo 3 years ago and due to being so seriously ill was not offered the option of saving eggs etc. It was only after 6 lots of chemo I was told I may be left infertile. 
My periods stopped during chemo and for the following year. 

My consultant initially told me to take 25mg of clomid to see if it'd help me ovulate as after my periods returned they were anything from 16 to 23 day cycles. This is the bit I apologise in advance for and I would NOT recommend this. Due to my impatience and after reading lots about clomid I decided for the 1st cycle I would take 1 tablet a day instead of half (50mg). I do know it may have been silly but I just thought I'd try it for the 1st month to see if it'd help.

I then had a follicle scan on CD 9 when I was told I had 4 follicles 16, 2x14 and 11. I then had another scan on CD 12 which showed I had an 18.5, 2x16 and 13. They gave me the pregnyl jab that day and also gave me progesterone pessaries to use from CD 16 until AF arrived. They advised testing from CD 26 onwards. 

I actually did my 1st test about CD 24... lack of impatience as per usual!!!   This showed a faint line, but it didn't appear until about 5 minutes after doing the test. Since then I have now worked out I've done 9 tests, although would definately recommend the clearblue digital/ boots digital (I found the tests to be almost identical and the boots one was cheaper). 

I hope this has answered your questions. I rang the hospital today and they've booked me in for a scan on the 16th Jan to find out how things are going.

Anyway, I hope you are all well and looking after yourselves wherever on the 2WW you are. I know the waiting game is no fun.

TAke care and     to you all xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Gizmo wow what a roller coaster ride you have been on. It makes it even more special now....Im sending you lots of    and i AM SURE YOUR FIRST SCAN WILL BE SO EXCITING.
mELISSA, Any show yet? I am still knicker watching and think I will buy the digital test,and wait until Friday if the witch doesn't show up. If she doesn't will go and see my gp on Friday to see if I need more provera to bring on my bleed. I have had such a lazy day.I was intending on going out but just lazed around at home feeling tired all day. A home gym.....NO EXCUSES THERE!!!!
Much love to ya all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Minxy, that's *great* news for your friend. Twins, even, how excited they must be 

Congrats again Gizmo. Good luck on your sono!

Hi Nikki_Mouse, good luck on your draw numbers! 

Gossips, no signs of AF here yet either. Called my RE and was told they will only take EPT as an hpt result, so I am going to get one on the way home from the office today and test yet again. If neg, then I go in for bloodwork. Heck, if pos I go in for bloodwork, so either way I'll be a pincushion by end of week..lol.

Ya, home gym.. you'd think I'd have no excuse, but you'd be amazed at what I can think up when DH asks me about it!  I had a totally lazy day day yesterday, it was really nice so I hoep you are enjoying yours as much as I did  Now it's back to the office, joy oh joy 

Have a great day everyone!

Melissa


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulation Gizmo on your  , that is wonderful news, you must be so thrilled  

Keep us posted.

Take care
Love Tracy

P.S I got a faint line on First Response, but a clearer line/cross on Clearblue and the digital ones.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Gossips, Hope you don't need provera and you get your BFP.

Gizmo, how fantastic, so nice to hear your story.  You deserve it so so much xxx 

Minxy. So good about your your friends and to find out TWINS  

Nikki, hope your progestrine levels are were they should be.

 Kerry, Sarah and Chanyn, hope you lovely ladies are ok


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Good to hear from you Tracy!  How are you?

Way to Go Gizmo!  You must be thrilled.  So happy for you and DH   Please keep us posted!  I too am addicted to this wonderful site... I thinks it's the ladies here 

Sorry sorry the witch got you jaff 

Melissa, Kerry, Kim, and Gosspis - sorry about the BFN.  Crazy all you still waiting for the ugly witch  to show!  Not over till she shows!  Hope you just tested too early because of the NY.  Gosspis - sounds good to get on with Provera on Friday if no sign.  I was told to call by CD36 if no AF and take provera.  

Good luck to all still on 2ww
Bendy - Hope the met & clomid cobination works for you!
Bev - So sorry the s/e are so awful!  The first month was the hardest for me.  I think you kind of get used to it and so does your body (although hoping you don't need another lot  )
Natasha - so happy for mate at work.  He must be on cloud 9!  Glad you have a wonderful listener at work 

Dr. office has not called with blood results yet.  I will call them by end of day to see.  Hopefully they will call soon!

-Nikki


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Promised myself I wouldn't be back on here until tomorrow,needs must.
Kim you must have had a horrid day at work and what with those lovely pills,thinking of you hun. Nikki thanks for that didn't know how long to wait but will do another test friday then it will be cd32 but back to work next week and I find it so hard to get an appointment as I am at work from 7.30 and get in about 8pm  so you can see the drs arent open early or late enough for me!!!
Anyhow if I get another bfn I want things moving again!!!!
Right really am off until tomorrow.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Gossips - I would not want to wait either!  It is hard to get in to dr here too.  They schedule me and then call and say when my appointment is and I am looking at my schedule knowing that won't work and then have to reschedule  aawwwwww.

Glad you can get in.... hopefully you won't need it thou!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha..Thats so lovely and gives us all hope  

Still nothing here. No AF signs, although have that heavy feeling around abdomen. Will get test and do it tomorrow morning.

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed KerryB


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun
xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck Kerry


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

No af yet....will do test on friday,it will be cd 32 by then.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck to you too Gosspis


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Got chronic back ache, not sure if its from sleeping on my tum (I have a back problem anyway) or if its AF on her way. Might stop at Sainsbury's on my way home and buy a test. Clear Blue or First Response??

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

deffo clearblue (from what read on other posts) there are mixed results with first response - hope it's good news!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks honey   Not getting my hopes up, probably just gonna be a long cycle as been off   pills this cycle, and didn't take Met over Xmas either. We'll see tho

xxx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Aaaggghh  got me last night.. Going back to the  pills today and starting over again. I knew she was coming, but it's still such a let down when she arrives. You always keep that faint hope up until then <sigh>

KerryB, best of luck!

Gossips, best of luck to you to hun! Big Fat  sent to you both 

To everyone else,  and hope you have a beautiful day 

Melissa


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sending you hugs melissa I hate the old witch... 

Good luck for this month though hun ......


Sarah


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

So sorry Melissa     You said going back on pills today... do you start your lot on CD2?  I have not heard of that.  Just wondering?

 Kerry  Gossips   Hope you get a positive result!  (hopefully the back ache is from tummy sleeps  )

Progestrone level was 21.5 ng/ml.  Said good results are over 15.  May be different measures here in the states    Can't believe positive OPK and good progestrone without the clomid this cycle!!!  Must have still had some in system    testing Saturday!

Good luck to anyone I missed 
- Nikki


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Gossips, Kerry, Natasha and anyone else testing

    

Nikki - I take mine from CD2 do you not? although Melissa, if AF came late at night, I'd class today as CD1 and start tomorrow.

Suzie - will you put me down for 31 Jan please   This is my first month with Met and clomid and I'm on a diet from Monday!!!

xxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry for being daft!  I take mine CD3-7.  

Flower... remember Noodles?  Many months on clomid and then BFP first month with met!  Could be you hun!!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm Day 2 - 6


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I do remember Noodles, what a fantastic turn of events she had, it was like a soap opera unravelling   . bless her.  Didn't she stop clomid and start met only for one month, yes that was it, lets hope being on both gives me a boost!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hopefully the combination is just what you need Flower!!!

Do any of you take pills CD3-7 or am I the only one


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm 2-6 but I have heard of it being a bit later.  Natasha I think knows I remember her telling someone but I think as long as the first tablet is taken by CD5 its ok.  I don't know how they decide, like off cycle length or anything, I was never asked that question


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you Sarah   Big   back to you.  You have been through so much, I admire your stoicism more than I can say. 

Hi Nikki_Mouse   Great news on your prog. levels! BEST wishes for a happy test day    

I have noticed a few differences here in the States compared to what I see in UK treatments.  My RE, IF I remember correctly, likes prog. levels to be above 10 at the least  (Mine were 7 when I fell pg last time, which should have warned us it wasn't viable.)  I am going to ask tomorrow and see what they say just for clarification.   

Flowerpot, Hello! Today is actually Day 1, since that witch showed at 8 pm last night they won't count that, so I go for a scan tomorrow (thought it would be today, they keep me confused on purpose I think!) and should start tomorrow night or Friday night.  Last month was day 5-9 on 75-Clomid, so we shall see what they have planned for me this month.  

KerryB and Gossips, good luck!  

Melissa


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Melissa.  Hope they don't try and confuse you more 

Hmmmm above 10 considered good?  Well, dr office did say like results about 15 when being medicated so maybe 10 is good when not taking  pills


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ladies

well not been back long from my "pre birthday" lunch with some girls from lunch...had a few glasses of wine (and some delicious food )...if you could see how I'm typing & having to correct myself you'd understand   Doesn't look good for "sales" shopping in Selfridges tonight...Gareth is an abolute mare when it comes to shopping...he spends ages going to every single mens consession & then buying the first things he saw (and men have a go at women !! I ask you !!)...he's been out today buying my b'day pressie & tonight we're gonna be looking for the rest of my xmas pressie....la perla here we come  (well it is the sales !!!!  )

Just in reply to the queries about days to take clomid, some take from cd2-6, others 3-7 or 5-9. What I have noticed is that in UK they appear to prescribe for earlier cd than in US. From what I've read, the earlier you take the clomid in your cycle, the more follicles develop, the less effect there is on your womb lining (ie thinning) & cervical mucus (ie drying) although there is no conclusive evidence/research on this...think its very much down to the consultant.

In UK, progesterone level needs to be over 30 (some say over 40) to confirm ovulation took place...but different labs use different measurements...
10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l (so I'm assuming majority labs in UK use *nmol/l* measurements & if I'm correct, US labs use *ng/ml * to indicate ovulation)

Hope that helps...

Take care & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Natasha whay a way to start pre-birthday lunch and then shopping...FAB!
I take my tablets cd2-7.
Melissa sorry the witch got you.Thinking of you having to go ahead with those evils again.Oh well the end result will be worth it.
Kerry did you do a test? Which one did you get. I ordered clear blue off the internet yesterday,hoping it will arrive before Friday as I have gp appt then . Still no witch,perhaps she got into such a routine of not showing up for a year(due to pcos) she is standing her ground and refusing to let the clomid regulate her. I wish it was due to be pg but I don't think so.
Flower good luck wth the met and good on your girl from starting diet on Monday. think I will start mine on Tues as my birthday on Monday,also first day back at work lovely!!!!
Kerry fingers crossed for you .xxx
Hello to everybody else
Gossipsxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Gossips - you been around so much posting I forgot this was your first lot.  For me I only had 3 periods in 2004.  Started clomid Feb 2005 and no ov so it did not help to regulate me.  Took provera to get AF.  Uped to 100mg right away in April still no ov so did not help and no AF.  Took provera and uped to 150mg for May and finally ov'd.  When I DID ov I found I got a proper bleed.

Hopefully you are preggers, but if not it may be that the clomid did not help you to ov and therefore you won't get a proper bleed.

Hope the test come by Friday and it's 
-Nikki


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Good luck Kerry and Gossips hope   doesn't turn up.

kim xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Nikki thanks hun...I think you may be right I don't know if I ovulated or not until I go to the specialist in Feb...but I think I need provera again to bring on af as I tested on cd26 and cd28 and they were negative....
Hi to KIm.
Gossips.xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New Home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45131.new.html#new


----------

